# Daisy says HI!! (pic)



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I LOVE Daisy!!

How I wish she'd just let me snuggle my face into that fur!!!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

What a precious, cute picture! With her tongue sticking out, she looks like a little kid! :lol:


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

What a great picture, she's so precious!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I didn't even notice she'd stuck her tongue out at me until I was uploading the pictures to my computer! EEEP!! How I wish the batteries weren't dead, or I'd be all over her right now. hahah. I think she's finally getting used to the shutter sounds, so hopefully the true HAM of Daisy will emerge!


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

AWWWWWWW!!!!! What a cutie


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I LOVE that picture of Daisy!! Such a cutie! & that tongue! ADORABLE!!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

tonguitude!!!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh yeah? Well  to you too! :lol:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP! & SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


that picture is ...as they say in Cute Overload-land....PROSH.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awwwww. What a face. Just want to kiss her.


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

She's so cute.  And her name is adorable too, by the way.


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

she is adorable! that picture couldnt be more perfect !


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

Ahhhhdorable


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She does look extra snuggly in that picture, times like this I wish they were big enough to squeeze and hug lol


----------

